# Not-CD um Festplatte zu sichern bzw. zurückzuspielen

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

ich habe einen Laptop mit Windows und will dessen Festplatte (Image) folgendermaßen sichern:

Sicherung:

1. Linux-Boot-CD rein

2. Booten

3. Festplatte auf mehrere CD's (oder DVD's) sichern, da Festplatte 20GB groß

Rückspielen:

1. Linux-Boot-CD rein

2. Booten

3. Festplatte von mehreren CD's (oder DVD's) zurückspielen.

Das DVD-Laufwerk ist ein LG, das über USB angeschlossen ist.

Kann mir jemand eine Lösung nennen?

Schön wäre es dann noch, wenn es auch noch ein inkrementesses Backup gehen würde. Das ist aber nicht so wichtig.

----------

## Martux

Also ich kann da die  System Rescue CD empfehlen. Die ist Gentoo-basiert, wird aktiv weiterentwickelt und unterstützt NTFS-3G. Persönlich mache ich backups mit dem guten alten Tar. Ob das für Dich in Frage kommt oder ob Dein Lieblings-Image-Programm bei der Sysresccd dabei ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht.

Gruß, Marcus

EDIT: Die Sysresccd benutzt libata, wenn Du es gewohnt bist Deine Festplatten unter dem Schema hda, hdb vorzufinden, mußt Du Dich umgewöhnen, die heißen da sda, sdb, usw.   :Wink: 

----------

## blu3bird

Statt tar kannst Du auch app-backup/dar nehmen(ist bei sysrecuecd dabei), das kann genau das was Du willst, sogar inkrimentell.

----------

## hitachi

Oder das gute alte Stage 4 Skript:

http://blinkeye.ch/mediawiki/index.php/GNU/Linux_System_Backup_Script_%28stage4%29#

Du könntest auch einfach auf eine externe Festplatte mit dd ein iso machen und das dann auf cd-größe klein hacken. Fände ich jetzt fast am lustigsten da ich das noch nie gemacht habe.

Bei 20 GB würde sich vielleicht auch einfach eine Blueray Kopie anbieten  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Martux wrote:*   

>  System Rescue CD

 

Das mit dieser CD hört sich am besten an.

Bei BZip2 scheint es noch ein Problem zu geben:

 *Quote:*   

> Because of a bug, you won't be able to restore MBR from any bzip2 compressed image unless you manualy run bzip2 -d on them

 

Aber ich kann eben von CD booten, dann ein Backup auf CD-RW oder DVD-RW machen (zwischen den Medienwechsel immer mal schnell formatieren und Dateisystem anlegen)

```
dvd+rw-format -force=full /dev/hdd

mkudffs --lvid="dvd-backup" --udfrev=0x0150 /dev/hdd

mkdir -p /mnt/disc

mount -t udf -o rw,noatime /dev/hdd /mnt/disc

partimage -z1 -w save /dev/hda1 /mnt/disc/image-of-WinXPHome.pi

:

umount /mnt/disc

dvd+rw-format -force=full /dev/hdd

mkudffs --lvid="dvd-backup" --udfrev=0x0150 /dev/hdd

mount -t udf -o rw,noatime /dev/hdd /mnt/disc

:
```

Ich werde mir mal solch eine CD erstellen und es versuchen.

Danke für den Tipp nochmals.

----------

## Martux

Ich benutze tar unkomprimiert, Geschwindigkeit zählt   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Wenn Du sehr gute Kompression benötigst, schau Dir mal 7zip an, das hat mich neulich mit noch höherer Kompimierungsdichte als bz2 überrascht. Außerdem hat es subjektiv schneller gearbeitet.

Tipp: Die Sysresccd läßt sich afaik auch in's RAM laden und von dort aus nutzen. Schau Dir einfach mal die Startoptionen am boot screen an.

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Tipp: Die Sysresccd läßt sich afaik auch in's RAM laden und von dort aus nutzen. Schau Dir einfach mal die Startoptionen am boot screen an.

 

Sehr guter Hnweis.  :Smile: 

Werde ich probieren, sobald ich einige Daten auf dem Laptop gelöscht habe, die ich nicht mehr brauche.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Tipp: Die Sysresccd läßt sich afaik auch in's RAM laden ...

 

Gibt es das auch für Rechner unter 400MB Hauptspeicher? Vielleicht dann ohne X11 usw.? Ich habe auf deren Homepage nur etwas gefunden, die Anfragen ans CD-Rom zu cachen. Ist aber nicht genau das, was ich meine. Würde aber zur Not gehen.

Und dann "Backuppe" ich /dev/sda (hat nur eine Windows-Partition) auf mein Netzwerklaufwerk, mache die Fastplatte platt und spiele es über das Netzwerk wieder zurück und ich habe mein Original incl. booten wieder?

Nur so 'ne Frage, denn wenn es nicht geht, erwürgt mich meine Freundin (ist ihr Laptop).

Was passiert wenn ich bei Defekt die Festplatte sichere und eine andere (größere) einbaue. Da muss ich dann unter Linux oder Windows die Partitionen korrigieren lassen. Unter Linux hätte ich da weniger Angst.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Also, da das Dateisystem Image auf der CD unter 160 MB hat, warum sollte es dann nicht in 400MB passen?

Eine andere Möglichkeit, wenn das Notebook nicht antik ist, wäre sysresccd einfach von nem usb stick zu starten, dann mußt Du es nicht komplett ins RAM quetschen, und es läuft schneller als von CD (sofern das notebook usb 2 hat und der usb stick halbwegs fix ist).

P.S.: Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen - NIE den Rechner der Freundin pflegen, das gibt nur Ärger, weil man angeblich was verstellt hat   :Cool:  .

----------

## LinuxTom

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Also, da das Dateisystem Image auf der CD unter 160 MB hat, warum sollte es dann nicht in 400MB passen?

 

Weil es beim booten da steht.

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> ... von nem usb stick zu starten ...

 

USB 1.1. Aber aber ich werde es mal probieren. Mal sehen ob es funktioniert und wenn, wie lange es dauert.

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> ... NIE den Rechner der Freundin pflegen ...

 

Ich weiß, darum ja meine Angst.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DarKRaveR

Hmm, okay, wenn es da steht - es will mir jedoch nicht ganz einleuchten, wir das image normal ins ram dekomprimiert, oder via loopback von der cd gemounted, mit transparenter dekompression. grade im letzteren fall sollte der ram bedarf ansich doch recht klein sein, und sich dei 160mb mit in den speicher packen lassen ... 

Okay, im Zweifelsfall könnte man das genauer anschauen und notfalls das image der sysreccd passend umbauen, einfacher, wie gesagt, ists mit usb.

Edit: Wie viel RAM hast Du denn zur Verfügung? Du könntest ja ein docache + lowmem versuchen und sehen, ob Dir das hilft, wenn wir natürlich von weniger als 256 MB RAM sprechen, dann wird usb stick die bessere option sein (oder PXE+netmount)

----------

## LinuxTom

gehört hier vielleicht nicht so 100%ig rein, ist aber die Ursache, warum ich mich mit der Sicherung beschäftige:

Der Laptop (ein Gericom Webgine XL 2000+ mit 350MB-Ram und Windows-XP-Home) bleibt ständig einfach stehen. Manchmal (seltener) funktioniert es Stunden. Wenn ich jedoch ein Microsoft-Update starte, kommt das immer nur so für 5 Minuten dann bleibt das Teil stehen. Bei großen Kopieraktionen (auch übers Netz) bleibt er meistens nach 30 Minuten stehen. Egal ob draußen in der Kälte oder im Warmen.

Kenn jemand ein Programm auf der Sysresccd, mit der ich den Laptop testen kann? Ich habe schon vieles gelesen und probiert, aber weder das Abschalten von APM noch Memtest bringen etwas.  :Sad: 

----------

## DarKRaveR

Humm, direkt fällt mir dazu nichts ein, die PRobleme kannst Du ja auf den Windows Selbstzerstörungstimer schieben, der läuft mehr oder weniger shcnell nach einer sauberen Neuinstallation ab   :Laughing:  .

Wie dem auch sei, 350MB könnten mit docache+lowmem eventuell reichen ...

----------

## hitachi

Ich würde den Laptop nach dem Sichern der Daten mal einige Zeit unter Linux laufen lassen. Wenn das auch Probleme macht schieb es auf die Hardware. Wenn nicht bist Du auch nicht weiter, da es ja sein könnte, dass Linux auf die Betroffene Komponente weniger häufig zugreift.

badblocks ist vielleicht einen Blick wert.

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke. badblocks mache ich, wenn ich smartctl fertig habe, denn Uuups:

```
Error 2 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 229 hours (9 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 00 4e 0b 98 e2  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x02980b4e = 43518798

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 08 47 0b 98 e2 00      03:40:05.560  READ DMA

  c8 00 08 d7 ca 3e e1 00      03:40:05.520  READ DMA

  c8 00 08 b7 a1 3c e1 00      03:40:05.520  READ DMA

  ca 00 08 df 00 00 e0 00      03:40:05.520  WRITE DMA

  c8 00 08 87 a1 3c e1 00      03:40:05.320  READ DMA
```

Ich werde erst einmal einen langen smartctl-Test laufen lassen. Mal sehen, was das genau verursachen kann. Aber ich vermute mal, dass ich das Teil einfach aufschrauben muss und ein wenig "rumrütteln". Siehe Hier und Hier.

----------

## DarKRaveR

ICh habe solche log Einträge auch bei Platten, die seit dem mehr als 1 Jahr 24/7 aufm Buckel haben. Eineige CRC Error in Jahren sind verschmerzlich, zumal erkannte Fehler derart auch leicht durch reread behoben werden können - wenn der kernel nonstop meldungen rausbombt, dann solltest Du definitiv nachm Kabel schauen.

Also bevor Du Panik bekommst, erstmal die GEsamtübersicht der Werte anschauen, dann mal die einzelnen Log Einträge und wann sie auftraten. Der von Dir gepostete Log Eintrag war nach 229 Betriebsstunden, also, wenn das Notebook nicht grade verdammt neu ist, dann dürfte der uralt sein   :Cool:  .

----------

## LinuxTom

Der ist schon 5 Jahre alt. Meine Freundin hat ihn so gut wie kaum verwendet. Erst in letzter Zeit. Aber der Fehler tritt immer häufiger auf: Er bleibt einfach stehen. Ich kann es bisher nur unter WindowsXPHome probieren, da nichts anderes drauf ist. Soll sich aber demnächst ändern.

Mal sehen wie ich den Gericom auf bekomme, Suche noch nach 'ner schönen Anleitung ala Toshiba.

----------

